

How App.net Won't Change Anything - nick-anderegg
http://labbook.net/2012/08/16/rant-how-app-net-wont-change-anything/

======
finalcut
lots of words that could have simply been the last paragraph.

Of course, G+ isn't really a ghost town - it just isnt' anything like
facebook. The only valid point is that app.net probably won't succeed - though
I disagree that it won't change anything.

I think, as someone pointed out a few days ago, that app.net will convince
more startups to start thinking about charging from the get go as opposed to
being free to build up critical mass.

------
mh-
"Facebook is “selling my personal information” to Walmart. Facebook is selling
the privilege of having Facebook send ads to me."

think you left out a word here

------
qq66
Incredible PR coup by the App.Net team to get people talking so much about
them.

